# موقع مناظير رائع ....فيه مناظير لمختلف انواع المشاريع ..لمن يبحثون عن المناظير



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 مارس 2007)

اثناء تجوالي بين مواقع الانترنت المختلفة ....
وجدت لكم موقع معماري رائع ....
به انواع مختلفة من المشاريع 
....مباني ادارية ....اسكان ...مباني عامة ...تخطيط ...مباني تعليمية ...
وغيره الكثير والكثير ...
اليكم عينة مما ستجدونه فيه ...


























الموقع الممتاز هو 
http://www.m-opus.co.kr











للدخول الي المباني الادارية مباشرة 
http://www.m-opus.co.kr/off_zoom01.html






:12: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :12: :77:​


----------



## bestboss (11 مارس 2007)

ألف شكر ع الموقع الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هند الدغار (11 مارس 2007)

لازم ياباش مهندس اقولك ان حضرتك اصبحت زى الماركه المسجله بالنسبه ليه اى اسهام بأسمك لازم اشوفه لانه اكيد بيكون مفيد واللهم صلى عليك يا نبى.


----------



## هند الدغار (11 مارس 2007)

ايه بس الحلاوه دى اللهم صلى عليك يا نبى


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 مارس 2007)

الاخ الكريم bestboss
شكرا لاهتمامك بالتعليق ...بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 


اختي الكريمة هند الدغار 
شكرا علي كلماتِك الرقيقة وثناؤكِ الحسن ...اتمني ان تكوني قد استفدتي من الموقع ...ولاتنسي ان تضغطي علي الصور حتي بعد دخولك اليها لان هناك الكثير من اللقطات المختلفة لنفس المشروع ...اتمني ان تكوني انتبهتي لهذه الملحوظه ....بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## احمد سعيد عامر (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وجمعنا على حبه وحب نبيه فى الجنه اجمعين


----------



## spaces (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## cadmax4 (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه وجزاك الله كل خير على موقع والمناظير رائعة


----------



## miro1_6 (11 مارس 2007)

طول عمرك متفوق وفى الريادة يا عاشق حب رسول الله
جزاك الله كل خير عنا
حقيقى اكتر من رائع


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (11 مارس 2007)

الموقع جميل ويجذك الله كل خير
اخ في الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 مارس 2007)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ...
احمد سعيد عامر 
spaces 
cadmax4 
miro1_6 
محمود ابن توفيق 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير وجمعنا الله واياكم علي طاعته ..ومحبته ....ورضاه.
واشكر لكم اهتمامكم بالرد والتعقيب بوركتم وبورك مسعاكم وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 مارس 2007)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ...
احمد سعيد عامر 
spaces 
cadmax4 
miro1_6 
محمود ابن توفيق 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير وجمعنا الله واياكم علي طاعته ..ومحبته ....ورضاه.
واشكر لكم اهتمامكم بالرد والتعقيب... بوركتم وبورك مسعاكم... وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## karim06 (11 مارس 2007)

واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

مناظير فعلا جميله جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

استفاده فعلا رائعه


----------



## momostafa (13 مارس 2007)

الموقع جميييل ولكني لم استطع تصفح الصور التي به


----------



## freeribo (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو كليله (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفعلا الواحد لما بيشوف اسمك لازم يخش يشوف الموضوع


----------



## archi08 (21 مارس 2007)

salamo 3alaikom
okhtokom fi llah hayat mocharika jadida,jazaka llah o khayer 3an sowar iljamila


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (21 مارس 2007)

فعلا مناظير رااااااااائعة 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## bial (21 مارس 2007)

*verry good*

thanks verry mutch for your page web


----------



## معماري رومنسي (22 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية وننتظر المزيد


----------



## QTR_Engineer (22 مارس 2007)

الصوره الثانيه رهيبه 
انشالله يكون برجي بالمستقبل


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (29 مارس 2007)

مناظير رائعة وجميلة


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي على الموقع القيم و المفيد جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## شنكوتي (5 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك جميل جداَ


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكرك يا عزيزي عاشق رسول الله على هذة الصور الجميلة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع
بصراحة اذا رأيت اي مشاركة لحضرتك اساهم بالرد فيها
بدون ما انظر الى المشاركة بالفعل مجهودك كبير في المنتدى 
وتستحق عليه كل الشكر والتقدير ربنا يثبت اقدامك بإذنه تعالى


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## يزن العرابي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك يا عاشق جب رسول الله دائما انتا متحفنا بأشياء جميلة و لطيفه


----------



## maya_arch (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على الموقع والمناظير الرائعه بارك الله فيك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## rafter (8 سبتمبر 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*كلك كرم*

احمد .. رجعت للموقع وكلى شوق فى تبادل المعلومة والله مابعدنى عنكم الا الشديد القوى


----------



## الفادي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

انت رائع جدا والموقع اروع وشكرا.....................


----------



## jatli33 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

mercie c'est trés jentille "trés belle photo"


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (11 سبتمبر 2007)

متشكرة يالعاشق :75:


----------



## MDREAM (11 سبتمبر 2007)

يا رجل انت وين من زمان

موقع اكثر من رائع

تحياتي لك

و ننتظر المزيد

و رمضان كريم

Mdream


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

المناظير روعه وفى تفكير جامد اوى


----------



## اكرم التميمي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا رائع يا ملك المناظير أنا استفدت أكتر شي بهالمنتدى من كل مشاركاتك
وشكرا


----------



## sadamara (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*مناظير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقول للحقيقه ان المناظير في العماره كالملح الى الزاد................. شكرا للجميع
اخوكم سعد العراقي


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ورائع جدا


----------



## ايموي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخ عاشق 
بس يا ريت لو عندك أي حاجة عن البنوك 
يا ريت تساعدني


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع ممتاز شكرا عاشق حب الرسول و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فؤاد على (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل عاشق حب رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم مطر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلموا على هالمناظير
وانا عاوز اطلب شيء
عاوز مخطط لمعرش اي معرش " مظله" وتكون بسيطه
وموفق دوم دوم دوم


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## الجبل الاشم (20 مارس 2008)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## تصميم شغلة (21 مارس 2008)

شكرأ لك وماظير بتجنن


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (21 مارس 2008)

باااااااااااااااارك الله فيك أخي عاشق رسوووول الله


----------



## ادهم طراف (22 مارس 2008)

موقع مفيد جدا ، ناطرين جديدكم نشالله


----------



## ماهر02 (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م حسناء (22 مارس 2008)

هل كلمت الشكر توفى قدر التعب


----------



## ارسلان المعمار (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## رابح رسام (23 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذه الصور


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

eh el7alawa de ya bashaaaaaa katr 5erak
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## رامي_2010 (25 مارس 2008)

مواضيعك كلها متميزة .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة الافق (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع والمناظير...يعطيك العافيه..


----------



## روح الملائكة (25 مارس 2008)

يديك العافية موقع رائع


----------



## first-arch (25 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر ع الموقع الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هالــة (20 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي عاشق عالموضوع المميز 

احترامي


----------



## جابر المهندس (22 مايو 2008)

اهم ما في العمارة انك تتمتع بما تراه من تصاميم المعمارية........................شكرا على المناظير.


----------



## مهندس لؤي (23 مايو 2008)

*شكر*

مشكور على مجهودك يا باش مهندس


----------



## المهندسة مي (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .. 
الموقع رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## Arch_M (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engyoyo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل معي 
ارجو اعاده تفعيله وشكراااا


----------

